# Pre-offer - help



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Hi peeps...

Sorry to start like this but I need some advise.

I've been selected for job with Emirates as a EK.07 grade IT role. Before they fly me out for the assessment interview in Dubai they have said if asked if I accept what has been offered.

So here it goes: - Im 26 married with a 16 month old. I'm earning £21,500GBP p.a. here in the UK. We not that much out going but do like going to a restaurant every 2/3 weeks paying £30/£40. 

The terms states:
Base Salary -7000AED
Accommodation - 5100
Transport - Single shift 485 - split shift 735 (no idea what this means?)
Ticket - one per year for me spouse and kid
Med Insurance - cat B - cover provided for me. - Family: mandatory, premium paid

Please advise. Much appreciated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd say no. 

My single (but now married) Philipino PA get paid a fair bit more than that.


----------



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

To be honest it's a pretty terrible offer and you'l struggle I reckon. Surely you could get a better package with your experience. Split shift would be, as an example, you start work at 9 until 1, go home and back in the same day from 6 until 11!


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Many thanks - that's what I was thinking it's really low. Should I negotiate or plain simply just say no?

Is there a site I could see apartments for the allowance I have? Just so I can show the mrs hey look do you really want to move her

And the Split shift is appalling! He didn't mention any such thing in the pre-screening interview. Should I go back to the Manager that took my interview or the HR person?

Thanks


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

offer too low.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

callmenigel said:


> Many thanks - that's what I was thinking it's really low. Should I negotiate or plain simply just say no?
> 
> Is there a site I could see apartments for the allowance I have? Just so I can show the mrs hey look do you really want to move her
> 
> ...


For a family with a young kid a one bedroom apartment is the absolute minimum. that's from 90k, and then there's all the bills, transport etc. etc.

You just won't be able to survive on that.

Ask for a 50% minimum hike on everything, if they don't give it walk away.

I know from experience that Emirate's IT dept is pretty much exclusively Indian at G7 level, so there'll be a load of others would take that job.

Can you get a G8 position instead? You need to negotiate and be prepared to walk away.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Many thanks for your input. We were wanting at least a 2bdr.

I will get back to them and ask. Should I ask for the next grade up or an increase in everything by 50% or more? And to be honest I can walk and say no because I do have a job here in the UK and there is no rush in me moving out and accepting this job.

I would've thought if the Indians are G7 I would at least be an 8 as the role title is 'Senior Support Engineer' so would've thought a level below would be the IT Engineers?

Should I get back to them straight away now or wait a day or two?

Thanks once again for everyones input.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Are they not offering you Emirates accommodation?

I have a friend who works in Emirates IT and he earns a LOT more than that!

Seems way too low - even for a Grade 7.

Should be a least double that.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

I did ask the HR lady she said no they only offer accommodation for pilots and cabin crews? No idea if she was saying the truth.

Yup, when I saw the initial offer I was like wat! Its crazy low to be honest, so should I go back asking for the higest level on G7 or ask for G8 or ask for a 50/60% increase in eveything they've said?

Thanks as always..


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

callmenigel said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Sorry to start like this but I need some advise.
> 
> ...


Honestly, do not accept anything less than 20,000 per month , that is like the minmum you shoud earn to live a nice, comfortable life here, and for that title you should even get more than that.
Also make sure that your base salary is no less Dh12,000 if you are Bachelor degree holders, that will save you a lot of trouble when changing jobs.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

*A*



callmenigel said:


> Hi peeps...
> 
> Sorry to start like this but I need some advise.
> 
> ...


Replies above.
In a nutshell, run away.
That's not a salary you can rely on if you have a young kid in Dubai. 
On a side note again, school fees are not covered at G7.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Many thanks for all your input everyone..

So best thing is for me to go back to them and ask for more of everything? Should I go back to the hiring manager or HR? Who would have more 'pulling power'

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hiring manager, HR do as they're told.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Thankyou - will let you know what happens


----------



## 737265 (Dec 11, 2014)

I believe this is too low. A fresh graduate salary is 13000 AED with all those benefits.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shayan.seyedi said:


> I believe this is too low. A fresh graduate salary is 13000 AED with all those benefits.


Really!
You are very ill informed about salaries in Dubai - if you believe fresh graduates are normally paid 13000 AED.
A more typical fresh graduate salary is in the 3000-5000 AED range (if they can even find work with no experience, in such a competitive job market)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

As everyone explained, it's a very low offer.

But being a person who worked on split duties for 3 years, let me tell you split duties will totally ruin your life and destroy your day. And in a busy city with traffic like Dubai it's even worse. I have been doing split duties back in Bahrain when my workplace was a 5 minutes drive and streets are empty all the time and it was still difficult, here in Dubai split duties would be a nightmare.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Thank you for your input. Yeh I will most definitely talk to them properly about that split shift element, sounds awful... But as yet, I'm just waiting on there reply having responded to them advising the offer is too low and such I don't want to progress further on that package.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

They got back to me saying:

'If you could let me know what your expectations would be regarding base salary then I can review and see what I can do to try and increase it from the salary offered. All other aspects of the terms & conditions are non-negotiable.

One thing to note though with us, is that we offer a range of non-cash benefits which other companies and organisations do not, including the flight and travel concessions.'

How high should I go with regards to the base salary then? 

Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Only you can really answer that, how much is enough?

I'd ask for 15k or a G8 position (or both).

The discounts are only available if you BUY stuff, if you don't they're as much use as a chocolate fireguard.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Understood - I was thinking about that amount. Thanks


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

So quick update asked for basic 15k declined and said maximum i can give is 8.5k! Not replied back, but should I say another amount or just say '#@$% you' nicely


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can't live on that mate, not with a wife and a kiddy in tow.


----------



## omrano (Jul 13, 2014)

callmenigel said:


> So quick update asked for basic 15k declined and said maximum i can give is 8.5k! Not replied back, but should I say another amount or just say '#@$% you' nicely


Even if you were single,it still a very low offer,i would decline.


----------



## callmenigel (Dec 18, 2014)

Thanks - yup I straight away laughed at her offer. No chance accepting that much.. Thanks for your input to all.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

callmenigel said:


> They got back to me saying:
> 
> 'If you could let me know what your expectations would be regarding base salary then I can review and see what I can do to try and increase it from the salary offered. All other aspects of the terms & conditions are non-negotiable.
> 
> ...


Wise choice to run away!
For personal experience... in the months ahead getting a flight on stand.by in Economy Class will be a nightmare/lottery.


----------

